# BMQ / SQ



## graveltek (9 Oct 2005)

Just wondering if the higher ups have come to a conclusion as to whether or not to combine the BMQ/SQ and extend the BMQ or is it still the same at this point (being two separate courses).  Also, as to the regards to two separate courses, is there leave between the two courses or are they back to back?  One more thing, can we take POMV to BMQ or is that a no no?

Chimo


----------



## armyjewelz (11 Oct 2005)

I am sure someone else will say this So...

Search hun!!

There has been alot of discussion on these topics lately and they are everywhere through the recruiting and BMQ threads!!

BEst of luck!


----------



## dearryan (11 Oct 2005)

you can search all you want....but there is no definite answer to any of those questions on this site.   Ask a recruiter. 1-800-856-8488


----------



## sironisix (11 Oct 2005)

bmq= basic military qualification
sq=solider qualification
two different courses 
two different certificates

some trades need sq some don't.   leave depends on the behaviour of the troop Ur in, crappy troop crappy punishments


----------



## D-n-A (11 Oct 2005)

sironisix the regular force is trialing a new basic course(BMQ an SQ combined) right now.


----------



## armyjewelz (11 Oct 2005)

dearryan said:
			
		

> you can search all you want....but there is no definite answer to any of those questions on this site.     Ask a recruiter. 1-800-856-8488



True , however my point was that it has been discussed incessantly and the answer has not yet changed    I was trying to save him the rude response!!


----------



## dearryan (12 Oct 2005)

I just didn't want the poor guy doing a search to essentially read a bunch of opinions, and "I heard that...." BS. I find it funny how many of us (wannabes in the recruiting process) have pretty simple questions (some goods ones, some pretty stupid ones) but cant from anyone get a straight answer. Some don't mind going into a rather life altering career somewhat blind...others not so much. I guess I should start getting used to it.  Sorry my mini rant is now over.  

R


----------



## Shadow Cat (12 Oct 2005)

It does all depend.  

They are traisl in the works for a combined BMQ/SQ.  You minght get on one of those or you might not which would mean that if your trade reequires you to take SQ that you will have to do that seperatly.

As for a break between the two course that depends as well.  My DH graduated from BMQ in June and had one week off, not suffient enough amount of tiem to take leave, and was at SQ the following week.  Others that graduated at the same time as my DH got to Borden and after a week there had two weeks of leave and than some started SQ after that and some are on it right now. 

So as you can see it all depends on many many factors that unfortunatley you have no control over.


----------



## MOOO! (12 Oct 2005)

Recruiting centers don't have the information on how they are going to have course setups.  

BMQ/SQ are usually right after eachother.  But you cant ask a recruiter these questions because each course if different.  I have taught on a few courses that had no break in between and a few that had a few weeks off.

Too many factors jump in on how these courses are run i.e. staffing, facilities training, areas to name the most common.  If you are going into the military for the first time, this process of delays is the most common.  "On the bus, off the bus"

If your not there, its not in you hands, don't believe it.


----------



## Shadow Cat (12 Oct 2005)

lol.  Funny you should say that.  A few weeks ago there was a discussion about PAT Platoon and the omittance of this information during the recruiting process.  lol.  Maybe at recruiting they just generally didn't know that some people would be on PAT for 14 months but I think that it would be a good thing to inform potential recruits of this possibility just so that they don't feel like they got blindsided.  

Personal opinion and of coure not relevant to to this topic but just wanted to say this.  Ahh I feel better now. Thank you for listening.   ;D


----------



## armyjewelz (12 Oct 2005)

On that note, I thank god that we are a computer-know-how couple as when they called my dh to enroll him, they asked if he was available to go away Oct.31 - Feb.3  Well lucky for us from our own research, we know we are not getting him back that soon.. But I find it funny that they don't mention anything that happens after basic at the time.

I spoke to an air force wife.. (Well soon to be) who lives here in town and her husband left a week or two ago for basic.  She had no idea what his training was called, what he was doing etc...  When dh said he too was leaving and would be gone for around 8 months at best she was shocked.... "Oh well my husbands training is only 10 weeks" to which we replied "Well afterwards he does other training right?" "Nope, 10 weeks and then he starts working" Well after talking to her extensively, it turns out that she just knows NOTHING about what her husband has gotten into and she sits there with 4 kids ages 1 month - 18. Unbelievable really!

Good luck finding answers and better luck finding acurate ones.


----------



## Shadow Cat (12 Oct 2005)

Yes I am in agreement with the knowledge part but at the same time it can freak one out when they find information.  Like myself I thought we would be apart for three months tops and well now I am looking at about two years.  YIKES!!  Oh well happy trodding right.


----------

